# Canadian Pacific



## Geoff Bray

Have not seen any reference to CP on this site, I sailed on the Beaverboats from 1965 to 1970. Looking for anyone who sailed at that time. Sailed on Beaverelm, Beaverash, Beaverpine, Lord Strathcona, and Pacific Logger.
Had some great times, met some great people.
Geoff Bray


----------



## DMA

"Beaver Elm" 3 voyages 1966.great little ship,would roll on blotting paper,great crew,great lakes trips.

"Empress of Canada" 1968.


----------



## Geoff Bray

*CP Ships*

Hi Dave,
Were you the second Mate, I sailed with you, I was the fourth engineer
I think Aly White was the Old Man?
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## bob johnston

*Beaverfir*



Geoff Bray said:


> Have not seen any reference to CP on this site, I sailed on the Beaverboats from 1965 to 1970. Looking for anyone who sailed at that time. Sailed on Beaverelm, Beaverash, Beaverpine, Lord Strathcona, and Pacific Logger.
> Had some great times, met some great people.
> Geoff Bray


undefined

Do you remember Beaverfir as my sisters husband was deck crew in 1966 John Vallis.He enjoyed the CP Beaver line.He said their ships rolled but enjoyed them.


----------



## danube4

Go down to recent posts, type Beavercove. Beaverford. for pics. Barney.


----------



## Geoff Bray

*CP Ships Beaverfir*

Bob,
Yes I remember the Beaverfir, I actually stood by on that vessel in London, it was the first ship I joined in CP. She was rather a small ship and crossing the Atlantic in the winter was a bit of a bind, even on the other beavers was quite a challenge, we had a wave come down the funnel on the Beaverelm one voyage. Every one on board would say "never again' at the time. But then next trip you would see everyone signing on again.
Happy Days


----------



## DMA

Geoff Bray said:


> Hi Dave,
> Were you the second Mate, I sailed with you, I was the fourth engineer
> I think Aly White was the Old Man?
> Cheers
> Geoff


Hi Geoff
Sorry mate, closest I got to second mate was when we tied up/let go,at the time I was AB, must admit most were good sh*ts.

'Beaver Elm' 21/02/66-24/03/66..Capt Williams
07/07/66-**/09/66..Capt Ford ??


----------



## Geoff Bray

*Beaverelm*

Dave,
I just checked my discharge book and I was on leave both the trips that you sailed, however I did sail with both Williams and Ford. Bill Williams was bounced off the Empress vessels when he had that collision in the St Lawence River, and for one trip he sailed as mate under Basil Ford as old man,
That must have been tough because they were both buddies, and before the incident Bill Williams had been Commodore of the fleet.
There is a CP website for ex employees.
Cheers
Geoff Bray


----------



## Lanaud

*What date and year?*



Geoff Bray said:


> Dave,
> I just checked my discharge book and I was on leave both the trips that you sailed, however I did sail with both Williams and Ford. Bill Williams was bounced off the Empress vessels when he had that collision in the St Lawence River, and for one trip he sailed as mate under Basil Ford as old man,
> That must have been tough because they were both buddies, and before the incident Bill Williams had been Commodore of the fleet.
> There is a CP website for ex employees.
> Cheers
> Geoff Bray



I remember my dad telling me they'd been hit sometime someplace on the River here. He was on the Sea Transport I believe, or the River Transport....

This the one hit?


----------



## gand00k1n

*re: CP Ships ex employees web site*

Geoff
What is the url for the website for CP Ships ex employees
Regards

Gand00k1n


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

I remember the Pacific Logger, loading logs (of all things) at the Port of Astoria on the Columbia River, December 1969. It usually took a week, but the ship was tied up for two weeks or so due to some kind of problem, maybe rough weather. As I recall, the only reason it called was a longshoremans strike in BC. Crew was from Hong Kong. I have a picture or two somewhere.


----------



## Geoff Bray

*Pacific Logger*

Hi Tuna,
I was on the ship that voyage,we had previously loaded a cargo of logs in Coose Bay and had sailed for Japan on December 22, after two days out we hit one of the worst storms I'd ever been in. I was standing in the alleyway talking to the oldman and chief engineer and the chinese chippy came running up to us and said that number one hatch bilge soundings was 28 feet, we all looked at him and told him he must be mistaken, he said No!No! it's right. So the Chief Engineer agreed to go check it with him, we had cargo piled twenty feet on the deck, some of it forward had come loose and was hanging over the side.
The oldman went on the bridge and turned the ship leeward, and the C/E and chippy went up the fore deck, and sure enough the water was right up the sounding pipe, the ship was down by the head and we could not steer it on auto pilot, by this time all the chinese crew had their life jackets on, my crew would not come down the engine room. Captain ***mings decided to turn back for Astoria, it was the closest port. When we got along side, we put power on the windlass for tying up and everything was dead, the forcastle was full of water as well. The dockers did not want to go near the cargo at first for fear of it moving, but did eventually, when they opened number one hatch, the log cargo came up with such a rush, it all shot in the air... What a mess, this was only the ships second voyage from being built, all the hand rails on the forcastle were twisted like sticks of liqorice, and the ships name was on the water line when we finally tied up, I have some photos but do not know how to upload them on to this site.
We were there for at least two weeks with repairs and re-loading the cargo
The mate got fired for not making sure that number one hatch covers were battened down.
The Pacific Logger had replaced another CP Ship, that had sunk in the north pacific earlier named R.B. Angus.
Needeless to say I swallowed the anchor after that next vogage and quite the sea.


----------



## R58484956

Welcome Gand00k1n to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Geoff Bray said:


> Hi Tuna,
> I was on the ship that voyage,we had previously loaded a cargo of logs in Coose Bay and had sailed for Japan on December 22, after two days out we hit one of the worst storms I'd ever been in. I was standing in the alleyway talking to the oldman and chief engineer and the chinese chippy came running up to us and said that number one hatch bilge soundings was 28 feet, we all looked at him and told him he must be mistaken, he said No!No! it's right. So the Chief Engineer agreed to go check it with him, we had cargo piled twenty feet on the deck, some of it forward had come loose and was hanging over the side.
> The oldman went on the bridge and turned the ship leeward, and the C/E and chippy went up the fore deck, and sure enough the water was right up the sounding pipe, the ship was down by the head and we could not steer it on auto pilot, by this time all the chinese crew had their life jackets on, my crew would not come down the engine room. Captain ***mings decided to turn back for Astoria, it was the closest port. When we got along side, we put power on the windlass for tying up and everything was dead, the forcastle was full of water as well. The dockers did not want to go near the cargo at first for fear of it moving, but did eventually, when they opened number one hatch, the log cargo came up with such a rush, it all shot in the air... What a mess, this was only the ships second voyage from being built, all the hand rails on the forcastle were twisted like sticks of liqorice, and the ships name was on the water line when we finally tied up, I have some photos but do not know how to upload them on to this site.
> We were there for at least two weeks with repairs and re-loading the cargo
> The mate got fired for not making sure that number one hatch covers were battened down.
> The Pacific Logger had replaced another CP Ship, that had sunk in the north pacific earlier named R.B. Angus.
> Needeless to say I swallowed the anchor after that next vogage and quite the sea.


That jogs my memory. Everything on deck and in one of the holds had to be offloaded and there wasn't a lot of room on the dock, so it was trucked off to a storage lot. Officers and engineers had a bar, I remember one friendly Canadian fellow with dark hair and a full dark beard. There was a Chinese QM who loved American soul music, had a portable player when those things were not very common or cheap. Bermuda flag.


----------



## jimmyc

*Duchess of Atholl*

My Father John Cullen was a crew member of the Duchess 
when torpedoed 10/10/1942
see below references to the great ship
Dad arrived in Australia today will see him in a couple of weeks when he comes to Canberra he is 85 years young
Survival at Sea
Duchess of Atholl Duchess of Atholl - See John Trevor Liney Telegraphist An Atholl Survivor - See John Cullen's Story 

www.gordonmumford.com/survive.htm 

as a footnote dad and Trevor have spoken by Phone 
some 62 years after the event


----------



## lagerstedt

*MV Beaveroak*

For all you old CP folks. Two photos of the Beaveroak. Copied from a book I have.

Regards

Blair lagerstedt
NZ


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi Geoff

Attached *Beaverpine* from "Laurence Dunn's - Thame Shipping" ISBN 0 9518656 1 7

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Geoff Bray

*CP Ships*

Hi Nigel,
Thanks for the Pic of the Beaverpine, I spent a couple of happy years sailing on her as 3rd and 2nd engineer. I have some other shipboard Pics that I would like to post , but not very computer literate I am afraid.
Will have to put more effort into it
Thanks a lot anyway
Best Regards
Geoff


----------



## jimmyc

*Deck plans*

has anyone any idea how I can get hold of Deckplans
of The Duchess of Atholl


----------



## DMA

Doing a bit of sorting,found in toolbox .


----------



## DMA

jimmyc said:


> has anyone any idea how I can get hold of Deckplans
> of The Duchess of Atholl


Could be a chance here to find what your looking for..http://www.fishernauticalbooks.co.uk/page2.asp


----------



## Dave Townson

*CP Web site*

In case anyone doesn't already know, the Web site for CP Ships is www.timelink.org.uk/index.htm

Regards,

Dave Townson.


----------



## jimmyc

*Duchess*

Thanks Dave and Dave
have checked with both sites awaiting reply
appreciate your assisstance
kindest regards Jim


----------



## wee bobby

Was on the "Empress of Canada" early '60's what became of her???


----------



## jimmyc

*Empress of Canada*



wee bobby said:


> Was on the "Empress of Canada" early '60's what became of her???


See link below

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/descriptions/ShipsD.html#dofrichmond

DUCHESS OF RICHMOND / EMPRESS OF CANADA (2) 1928 
20,022 gross tons, length 601ft x beam 71.2ft, two funnels, two masts, twin screw, speed 18 knots, accommodation for 580-cabin, 480-tourist and 510-3rd class passengers. Built by John Brown & Co, Glasgow, she was launched on 18th Jun.1928 for Canadian Pacific Steamships Ltd. Her maiden voyage started 15th Mar.1929 when she left Liverpool for St. John, NB and she continued Canada sailings until starting her last pre-war crossing from Montreal to Liverpool on 15th Dec.1939. She was then used as a troopship until May 1946 when she arrived at Glasgow for refurbishment. Refitted to carry 400-1st and 300-tourist class passengers and speed increased to 20 knots, she was renamed EMPRESS OF CANADA in 1947. On 16th Jul.1947 she left Liverpool on her first post war voyage to Quebec and Montreal and made a total of 186 round voyages on the North Atlantic. She caught fire at Gladstone Dock, Liverpool on 25th Jan.1953, heeled over and sank in dock. Refloated in March 1954, she left Liverpool in tow on 1st Sept. and was scrapped at Spezia, Italy.


----------



## Dave Townson

*Empress of Canada*

True, but surely Wee Bobby means the third Empress of Canada, which made her maiden voyage forty-five years ago and was retired only ten years later. Ironically, as the Mardi Gras, and in company with the former Empress of Britain as Carnivale, she became the foundation of the most successful cruise fleet in history. Then she underwent a series of incarnations such as Star of Texas and Apollon, and was only recently and summarily scrapped. Full details can be found by Googling the ship's name. Excuse my font; I don't know one from another.Dave.undefinedTesting, hello is this thing on?


jimmyc said:


> See link below
> 
> http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/descriptions/ShipsD.html#dofrichmond
> 
> DUCHESS OF RICHMOND / EMPRESS OF CANADA (2) 1928
> 20,022 gross tons, length 601ft x beam 71.2ft, two funnels, two masts, twin screw, speed 18 knots, accommodation for 580-cabin, 480-tourist and 510-3rd class passengers. Built by John Brown & Co, Glasgow, she was launched on 18th Jun.1928 for Canadian Pacific Steamships Ltd. Her maiden voyage started 15th Mar.1929 when she left Liverpool for St. John, NB and she continued Canada sailings until starting her last pre-war crossing from Montreal to Liverpool on 15th Dec.1939. She was then used as a troopship until May 1946 when she arrived at Glasgow for refurbishment. Refitted to carry 400-1st and 300-tourist class passengers and speed increased to 20 knots, she was renamed EMPRESS OF CANADA in 1947. On 16th Jul.1947 she left Liverpool on her first post war voyage to Quebec and Montreal and made a total of 186 round voyages on the North Atlantic. She caught fire at Gladstone Dock, Liverpool on 25th Jan.1953, heeled over and sank in dock. Refloated in March 1954, she left Liverpool in tow on 1st Sept. and was scrapped at Spezia, Italy.


----------



## DMA

A nice little book all about CPR is this.
'Canadian Pacfic' story of the famous Shipping Line by George Musk
ISBN 0-03-920291-7


----------



## terence

empress of canada <3 > maiden voyage april 24th 1961 liverpool to montreal i was on her in 62 got d b s on that bosun martin quinn what a man


----------



## muldonaich

does anyone remember the name of the catering super that used to come on board at the landing stage i think he was scottish kev.


----------



## jimmyc

*canadian pacific ships*



DMA said:


> A nice little book all about CPR is this.
> 'Canadian Pacfic' story of the famous Shipping Line by George Musk
> ISBN 0-03-920291-7


thanks dave I will get my local library to get it in for me


----------



## Dave Townson

The only catering superintendent my CP friends and I can remember from Liverpool was Charlie Fulcher.

Dave.


----------



## muldonaich

ithink his name was greenway or greenwood something like that ring any bells??? kev


----------



## muldonaich

sailed with martin hoot gibson lampy 1964


----------



## Dave Townson

Oh yes, Greenwood. He was personnel manager, at least of the pursers' department. No longer with us, I'm told.

Dave.


----------



## muldonaich

thanks for that dave his mother was my grannys best freind i did not know him at all just saw him come aboard at the landing stage regards kev.


----------



## davemac

*CP Nostalgia*

Hi there all old CP shipmates - nice to see some recognisable names there after all these years. I just recently found the site so still trying to figure out how to navigate around it!
Attached photos might ring some bells!


----------



## R58484956

Interesting colours on photos


----------



## david

Weebobbie,
Empress of Britain.
Laid down Jan 1959
Launched May1960
Maiden Voyage April 1961
27,300grt
Pax 192 first 856 tourist
Final liner voyage Sep 1963
Chartered out for cruises
Sold Greek Jan/Feb 1964
Laid up L'pool Aug 1964
R/N "QUEEN ANNA MARIA" for Greek Line.
First Voyage March 1965 (short cruise)
First Line voyage arr,New York April 1965
Cruising from Nov 1965
Final LINE VOYAGE Nov 1972. Then only Cruising/Positioning.
Laid up at Piraeus/Perama Jan 1975
Sold to Carnival Line R/N"CARNIVALE" Dec 1975...and the rest as they say is History!!
J/V company formed with Epirotki R/N "FIESTA MARINA" First Cruise Oct1993.
Not succesful was laid up again in Perama having been R/N "OLYMPIC" Sep 1994
Cruising the Med for Royal Olympic from c. Jan 1995
Sold and R/N "TOPAZ" with major refit. First cruise Apr 1998 for Thomson Cruises
Final Cruise April 2003
Chartered to Japanese Group..'Peace Boat' organization.Arrived Tokyo June 2003
May 2006....STILL IN SERVICE!! 46 Years Young!!
There a number of pix of her on the site as 'TOPAZ' or 'THE TOPAZ'


----------



## Dave Townson

Actually those first few lines of information apply to the Empress of Canada. The Empress of Britain was launched in 1955 and made her maiden voyage in April 1956.

Dave.


----------



## jimmyc

*Empie Regent*

My Dad served on the *Empire Regent * at one time was 
*under Canadian Pacific management*as *Beaverlodge*
*Empire Regent*
1943 MOWT managed by T.& J.Brocklebank Ltd. 
1945 MOWT managed by Furness Withy & Co. 
1946 BLACK PRINCE, Rio Cape Line (Furness Withy) 
1949 ZEALANDIC, chartered to Shaw, Savill & Albion Line. 
*1952 BEAVERLODGE, Canadian Pacific Steamships Ltd * 
1960 BENHIANT, Ben Line Steamers Ltd. 
1970 VENUS, Witty Cia.Nav.SA, Cyprus. 
1971 Scrapped Taiwan.

had a little bit of a hard time researching this ship
as it went through so many name changes


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

For all of you CP "lovers", found in the famous old shoebox some of the CP vessels, all taken in the Rotterdam area mid/end '70's

CP Discoverer 1971
CP Trader 1971
CP Voyageur 1970


----------



## rob15

*Beaveroak*

Worked on Beaveroak while being built at Vicker Armstrongs Navel Yard Walker in the late 60s along with the p boats for Blue flu line a smart vessel .


----------



## jimmyc

*Duchess of Atholl*

this is quite an interesting story about the sinking of
Canadian Pacific SS Duchess of Atholl
this is a bit of an update re my Dad's ship being torpedoed 10/10/1942
click onto link below
check this account of Sinking SS Duchess of Atholl

http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/duchsinking.html


----------



## 1932Canal

*My Last CP Ship*



lagerstedt said:


> For all you old CP folks. Two photos of the Beaveroak. Copied from a book I have.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Blair lagerstedt
> NZ


I stood by the building of the 'Beaveroak' in 1995 as Company Representative. I was the Mate and the Master, Captain Basil Ford only joined at the last moment, prior to the Trials (He had no experience of the Great Lakes and their Navigational and Operational requirements). 
I left CP December 1965 to eimigrate to Canada.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

I was in St John N.B. sometime in 1944 when the so called "lucky" BEAVERHILL had a problem sailing fully laden. She grounded on the Hillyards Reef and stayed there. I watched it happening. Is there anyone around who was there at the time, or knows anything about? Hugh Ferguson.


----------



## mikeg

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> For all of you CP "lovers", found in the famous old shoebox some of the CP vessels, all taken in the Rotterdam area mid/end '70's
> 
> CP Discoverer 1971
> CP Trader 1971
> CP Voyageur 1970


Thanks Ruud, I was on the CP Voyageur in 1972 - good to see her again.

Mike


----------



## Keith Adams

I was shanghied of the :E OF FRANCE"to "BEAVERBURN"in Monteal early one
morning... Empire Boat and really "heavy" on deck, German Deck crew,Dutch
Steward Dept.,and Flemish Firemen: signed on and of every port in Europe and
never returned to UK. Old Man made me do all chartwork on Flying Bridge,no
cover from sleet , pine trees in the St Lawrence instead of buoys, ready for ice.


----------



## sailor63

Hi Geoff, Not quite your time, a year in front actually. I did what amounts to a season on the Beaverfir from 25th march 1964, ( still using ice-breakers on the St. Lawrence!) till19th. december, 1964. ( 5 trips) home just in time for xmas. Only 3000 tons gross! she rolled like a barrel! I well remember surfing across the laundry room deck while hand scrubbing my dungys. lol. She was sold 3 times, 1972 to Liberia, 1975 to Venezuela, 1980 to cayman Islands, was wrecked on 20th. september 1982 at a place called Barra De Santigo. (Scribe) Cheers Colin Knight, (Deck).


----------



## Jeff Partington

Hi Geoff
I was on the Beaverelm for one trip in Oct/Nov 1966 as 4th eng after joining her from the Imperial Star (a terrible ship,B&W poppet valve 9 cylinder twin screw) which was then tied up in front of her. Excellent ship. Des? was Chief Keith Dancy was 2nd. I cannot remember anyone else. I then joined the R.B. Angus and stayed with her until she sank. I joined the Beaverfir in May or June 1967 for a trip and then went to the H,R,McMillan.
Cheers

Jeff


----------



## wood butcher

Hello all ,I joined Beaverelm in Dec 62 as Chippy,more or less straight out of my apprenticeship.I did four trips in her then joined the Fir for eight trips,my last trip was back on the Elm sailng in June 67 .plus i did stints working by in the Vic.I enjoyed my time at C.P.especially on the Great Lakes ,not so good in the winter as you know,talk about rock n roll.


----------



## Cheyenne

Served my time with CPR (as it was known then). Aboard the Beaverford when she was 'iced in' alongside in Montreal October 1958 to February 1959. Interesting times!


----------



## Jocko

Hello Geoff, Did you say that you were 4th Eng. on the Beaverfir in 1966. I was 4th Eng. on her in 1962. Were all the beer labels still stuck inside the wardrobe in the 4ths cabin?
An interesting fact that I just uncovered yesterday. Canadian Pacific bought the fleet of Beaver ships from Elder Dempster in 1903. Hey, where would we be without computers.


----------



## Jocko

There is a lot of confusing information on the Web. I know that it was definately the Empress of Canada that caught fire in Gladstone dock in 1953. There is another reference to the Empress of Canada being torpedoed by an Italian submarine in either 1942 or 1943. Strangely she was carrying Italian POWs and an awful lot of them were lost. I can only put this down to the fact that CP was forever changing the names of their ships. I`m sure that they lost another ship by a fire. I remember one thing they were very strict about fire drill. We would be questioned about Fire extinguishers and Fire exits and if you didn`t know the locations you were in trouble.


----------



## sailor63

*c.p. ships.*

was on the beaverfir, 5 trips, all great lakes. rolled like a barrel.lol. 25-3-64. to 19-12-64. cheers, colin. K.


----------



## Jocko

I kept my testimonials that you got on leaving a ship and I`ve just found that the Chief Engineer on the Beaverfir 1962 to 1963 was J McKibbon. I get a good laugh when I sometimes dig them out and see the Report as to Sobriety---- Very Good. How bad had you to be to be called a drunk??????


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Jocko said:


> Hello Geoff, Did you say that you were 4th Eng. on the Beaverfir in 1966. I was 4th Eng. on her in 1962. Were all the beer labels still stuck inside the wardrobe in the 4ths cabin?
> An interesting fact that I just uncovered yesterday. Canadian Pacific bought the fleet of Beaver ships from Elder Dempster in 1903. Hey, where would we be without computers.


Geoff hasn't been to SN since April 2009. I hope he's OK.


----------



## para handy clyde

Hello Shipmates,I sailed on the Empress of England 67/68 It was a great ship to be on.I joined at the tail of the bank on the clyde with a piper playing in full regalia as passengers were boarding.I was catering boy and on Joining found myself promoted to the platehouse.good move as wages trebled.Then made my way into the Kitchen as Assistant Cook.I think it was a Jim Jeffries who was Chef and George Sandys.I remember sailing down the clyde on her when The Q E 2 was doing her trials. She was astern of us when she developed problems.
Some of my best seagoing memories were of that vessel,liverpool for me was the best run ashore in the World bar none and that after a career at sea of over eighteen years.Sailing to Montreal in the summer and then on to the cruising.Those were the days.Regards to any who were there at the time.


----------



## jdtugs

Geoff Bray said:


> Have not seen any reference to CP on this site, I sailed on the Beaverboats from 1965 to 1970. Looking for anyone who sailed at that time. Sailed on Beaverelm, Beaverash, Beaverpine, Lord Strathcona, and Pacific Logger.
> Had some great times, met some great people.
> Geoff Bray


Geoff; just re-registered on the site. Getting a little bit older, but delighted at first visit to see reference to CP Ships:
Joined - Beaveroak/CP Ambassador, NR Crump, then sent to TSU for the Maiden of the TG Shaughnessy on which I served for a while.
Left CP late '74 and joined ZAPATA Marine to work the Nigerian Oil Base at WARRI. First post for years will keep it short.


----------



## tom roberts

Sailed on the Scotland as A.B,late 50s cruising out of New York. Was the the Empress boat that was previously the DeGrasse I think it was the France,they used to say at the Pool as she was going thro looking for a crew(Keep of the Grass) maybe some Liverpool crew will remember this and why it was said.


----------



## LucyKnight

*timelink site.*



gand00k1n said:


> Geoff
> What is the url for the website for CP Ships ex employees
> Regards
> 
> Gand00k1n


You requested the url for the timelink site. Just had an email back from Marshall Christie today, re uploading photos. The only one that can upload on the site is himself. 

copy of the paragraph 

'Thanks for yours – yes I can upload photos onto the website but no one else can!!!'

Can't say I blame him. Most of the ones I have are 'happy snappies' of parties and not everyone wants to be remembered of their youth taking part in fancy dress parties etc. 

Lucy Knight


----------



## Lksimcoe

Jocko said:


> There is a lot of confusing information on the Web. I know that it was definately the Empress of Canada that caught fire in Gladstone dock in 1953. There is another reference to the Empress of Canada being torpedoed by an Italian submarine in either 1942 or 1943. Strangely she was carrying Italian POWs and an awful lot of them were lost. I can only put this down to the fact that CP was forever changing the names of their ships. I`m sure that they lost another ship by a fire. I remember one thing they were very strict about fire drill. We would be questioned about Fire extinguishers and Fire exits and if you didn`t know the locations you were in trouble.


The Empress of Canada that was sunk in WW2 was launched in 1920. The Empress of Canada that burned in the Gladstone Docks in 1953 was originally the CP liner Duchess of Richmond, launched in 1928, but renamed the Empress of Canada in 1947. Hope that helps.

Grant


----------



## LucyKnight

*empress of Canada*



Lksimcoe said:


> The Empress of Canada that was sunk in WW2 was launched in 1920. The Empress of Canada that burned in the Gladstone Docks in 1953 was originally the CP liner Duchess of Richmond, launched in 1928, but renamed the Empress of Canada in 1947. Hope that helps.
> 
> Grant


In 1981 George Musk wrote and excellent book called something like Canadian Pacific- Hisoty of Famous shipping line. He has also wrote others. He had about 30 yrs in the office then I believe and it was offered in the CP monthly rag Summer 81 at a discount. 

This book tells the story and history of all the Empress ships , Beaver boats modern CP Ships fleet and loads of photos.

It mentioned the Empress of Canada being sunk near South Africa and also how Captain Williams (died 2003 and worked on Empress, Beaver and CP Ships fleet inc ID Sinclair) was an apprentice on it when it sunk. (Later to be Captain on the Empress boats and in CP Ships fleet. I remember him telling me about it on the Sinclair and how he and another young lad jumped over side by side and his friend never came up . He put it down to sharks. The book said about the Italian POWs and how a German submarine surfaced and picked up only the Italian doctor POW amongst the Italian POW's The doctor had apparently had his port open before it was struck. It also mentioned that the ship had received a change or order followed by another. It said that after the war Captain Williams met a German radio operator who said the change of orders had been sent from Germany. A lot of the losses where apparently because they were in shark infested waters for quite a long time before they were rescued. There was a copy of this book on ABE books recently which would have been cheaper than the original hardback. 

On the timelink site re his obituary written by one of his family it mentioned him telling his grandson 'if ever in shark infested waters head for an oil slick' It also mentions that during his career experienced ship sabotage and bugging of the ship's communication system. Maybe thats what the reference is about. 
.


----------



## pensioner

When sailing with CP it was generally believed the Book was called "The Birth of a Company" giving the complete history from the first mine at Trois Riviere and the subsiquent expansion to, what was then, the early 70's.

Regards


----------



## ben27

good day pensioner.sm.today.05:02.re:canadian pacific.just an inquiry.did you ever hear of the beaverdalle.i was on her in 1946.i don't suppose shes still around.here are her stats from my discharge book,beaverdale.london.o.n.180818.g.t.9901.n.t.9000.hope this is of interest to you and other x.cp.did they ever name another the beaverdalle??I must add they considered her very modern in her day.have a great day.regards ben27


----------



## Hillview

LucyKnight said:


> In 1981 George Musk wrote and excellent book called something like Canadian Pacific- Hisoty of Famous shipping line. He has also wrote others. He had about 30 yrs in the office then I believe and it was offered in the CP monthly rag Summer 81 at a discount.
> 
> This book tells the story and history of all the Empress ships , Beaver boats modern CP Ships fleet and loads of photos.
> 
> It mentioned the Empress of Canada being sunk near South Africa and also how Captain Williams (died 2003 and worked on Empress, Beaver and CP Ships fleet inc ID Sinclair) was an apprentice on it when it sunk. (Later to be Captain on the Empress boats and in CP Ships fleet. I remember him telling me about it on the Sinclair and how he and another young lad jumped over side by side and his friend never came up . He put it down to sharks. The book said about the Italian POWs and how a German submarine surfaced and picked up only the Italian doctor POW amongst the Italian POW's The doctor had apparently had his port open before it was struck. It also mentioned that the ship had received a change or order followed by another. It said that after the war Captain Williams met a German radio operator who said the change of orders had been sent from Germany. A lot of the losses where apparently because they were in shark infested waters for quite a long time before they were rescued. There was a copy of this book on ABE books recently which would have been cheaper than the original hardback.
> 
> On the timelink site re his obituary written by one of his family it mentioned him telling his grandson 'if ever in shark infested waters head for an oil slick' It also mentions that during his career experienced ship sabotage and bugging of the ship's communication system. Maybe thats what the reference is about.
> .


I sailed with Captain Williams on the N.R.Crump and he told me that on the Empress of Canada that the wireless messages came from the Germans to a point where they were intercepted by a U-Boat and torpedoed.He ended up in the water with an Electrician who had on a boilersuit with short sleeves and being in the water the fish came and nibbled at the electricians forearms whereas Bill had a long sleeved shirt on . Bill also told me as he handed over a CP passenger ship to the Germans the German Captain and he were reminicing about the war and it transpired that it was him that was the Captain of the U-boat that sunk the ship.I enjoyed saing with Bill and he was an absolute gentleman.


----------



## pensioner

ben27 said:


> good day pensioner.sm.today.05:02.re:canadian pacific.just an inquiry.did you ever hear of the beaverdalle.i was on her in 1946.i don't suppose shes still around.here are her stats from my discharge book,beaverdale.london.o.n.180818.g.t.9901.n.t.9000.hope this is of interest to you and other x.cp.did they ever name another the beaverdalle??I must add they considered her very modern in her day.have a great day.regards ben27


Hi Ben
Sorry these ships were before my time in CP I joined them in 1970. I would assume they were probably what was known as "The Black Beavers" for obvious reasons and were Diesel Electric. 

Re Bill Williams I also sailed with him on at least one of the Wood Boats and yes found him to be OK.

Regards


----------



## LucyKnight

*canadian pacific*



Hillview said:


> I sailed with Captain Williams on the N.R.Crump and he told me that on the Empress of Canada that the wireless messages came from the Germans to a point where they were intercepted by a U-Boat and torpedoed.He ended up in the water with an Electrician who had on a boilersuit with short sleeves and being in the water the fish came and nibbled at the electricians forearms whereas Bill had a long sleeved shirt on . Bill also told me as he handed over a CP passenger ship to the Germans the German Captain and he were reminicing about the war and it transpired that it was him that was the Captain of the U-boat that sunk the ship.I enjoyed saing with Bill and he was an absolute gentleman.


The story youv'e just told was mentioned was touched on in George Musks book. There was also a photo post war of an Empress boat with a politician and his wife on board. I think it was Eden and a Captain looking on which looked like a younger Capt Bill Williams. Also a photo of the ID Sinclair the supertanker he ended up on till he retired. 

Canadian Pacific - story of the famous shipping line by George Musk
Publisher David and Charles
ISBN 0-7153-9279-4
1st edition 1981
2nd Edition published 1989 so probably now out of date
I'm not sure David and Charles who were located by Newton Abbot railway station Devon even exist now. 

Another book I was recommended by M.C. (editor of timelink site which I haven't obtained yet is:-

Canadian Pacific by Duncan Haws
Publisher Travel Creators Ltd
First published 1992


----------



## LucyKnight

*Canadian Pacific books*



pensioner said:


> When sailing with CP it was generally believed the Book was called "The Birth of a Company" giving the complete history from the first mine at Trois Riviere and the subsiquent expansion to, what was then, the early 70's.
> 
> Regards


Must have been a different book as this book didn't get published till 1981 and went right up to then. George Musk did write other books and one of them was earlier as you will see if you google ABE books.


----------



## ben27

good day pensioner.sm.yesterday.20:37.(66)re:canadian pacific,thank you for your reply.of course I was on the beaverdall way back.but I was interested about c,p,on readind the thread.i say it again,she was a great ship.a blast from the past,happy sailing regards ben27


----------



## LucyKnight

*cp ships mag Seanews*

Fm Lucy knight
Does anyone have access or know where there are any 1979 copies of the monthly company mag the office used to send out to the ships. I am interested in obtaining a scan of one article published in probably 79 if not 80.


----------



## marconisparks

Geoff Bray said:


> Have not seen any reference to CP on this site, I sailed on the Beaverboats from 1965 to 1970. Looking for anyone who sailed at that time. Sailed on Beaverelm, Beaverash, Beaverpine, Lord Strathcona, and Pacific Logger.
> Had some great times, met some great people.
> Geoff Bray


Hello. The Beavers looked like proper cargo ship. Bit like
Blue Funnel, unmistakable silhouette. Did four months on
The Empress of Canadaand the only thing I missed was 
The power of her transmitters. She lasted quite a while.Carnivale
Bought her as their first cruise ship then she went to the Greeks who really
Took care of her and it wasn't until a few years ago she ended up at Gadani
Beach. There's also a pic of the 'white empress' posted by mysrlf.
Take care.


----------



## marconisparks

You might be interesfed to know that out of the three Empresses the Englad kept going until a year or so ago as a school/library ship. I was on the Canada as 6th. Sparks in 62.
Dead right abkut Lpool...in the 60ies it was humming.
Take care.


----------



## alan ward

I sailed on the England for a couple of trips in the galley and shall always remember anchoring off in the Mersey overnight to sail at first tide.I wondered why they did so and was informed that the entire crowd would have piled ashore and chances were that there would been a few crew members short on sailing.
Remember those fellers sitting on their cases on the quay waiting 
to cover any shortages?


----------



## Shamus

*Anyone I Know From My Time With CP Ships Out There?*

I was with CP Ships from 1976 to 1980 as 3/E and 2/E.

I sailed in the following order on the W.A. Mather, H.R. MacMillan (when it was arrested in Iraq), W.E. Beatty (with Capt. Bill Williams), CP Voyager, Lord Mount Stephen, CP Trader and then as 2/E on J.V. Clyne, CP Trader, CP Voyager, G.A. Walker and Fort Steele.

I then left the Merchant Navy to work on the rebuilding of the Venice Simplon Orient Express in 1980 and never returned to the sea.

I have great memories of the time I spent with CP Ships.


----------



## johnphillips

Did you know John Phillps Chief Engineer? He was on Srathcona i think. and lord mount stephen. I am sure he spoke about someone calles Geoff who played guitar?
My name is morag. Dad died in 96.


----------



## Geoff Bray

Sorry hear about your father, Sorry I did not know him. And sorry
I do not play the guitar.
Best regards
Geoff Bray


----------



## LucyKnight

I see the Canadian Pacific/C.P. Ships 'Timelink' site does not appear if you google it now. Has it been removed?


----------



## Chris Wakefield

*Canadian Pacific Ships and time served with them*

I was with Canadian Pacific from Cadetship upto Chief Engineer, from starting my Cadetship in 1978 and leaving CP in 1993.
Serving on the following vessels:-
Fort Carleton, Fort Calgary, Port Hawkesbury, R A Emerson, Fort Coulonge, W M Neal, Dart Atlantica, Fort Resolution, Fort Frazer, Fort Hamilton, Fort Victoria, Fort Carleton, Fort Dufferin, Fort Providence, Singapore Senator, CanMar Ambassador, American Senator, CanMar Victory (ex Singapore/American Senator, Dart Atlantica).
Was sailing on the CanMar Ambassador in 1993 when the "old CP guys" were replaced with Indian officers when the management of the vessels went from Celtic Pacific to Anglo Eastern Manning Agency.
Some of the old guys went to Anglo Eastern, but I decided to leave and after a couple of other companies did a spell with Denholm on the Ice class "Alcan" bulk carriers and now working for Swire Pacific Offshore firstly as Chief Engineer and now as a docking superintendent.


----------



## Walter cartwright

*Walter cartwright*

Hi Geoff ,I sailed on the Beaverdell in 1961 and the Beaverford in 1962 as an electrician.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Hugh Ferguson said:


> I was in St John N.B. sometime in 1944 when the so called "lucky" BEAVERHILL had a problem sailing fully laden. She grounded on the Hillyards Reef, St. John N.B. and stayed there. I watched it happening. Is there anyone around who was there at the time, or knows anything about it? Hugh Ferguson.


 She was known as "lucky" because the convoys she sailed in seemed to avoid attack!


----------



## Cutsplice

Austin McCrail master in CP for many years, retired in the 1990s, he crossed the bar possibly 18months ago. I have not read all through the CP messages so his passing may have previously been referred to, if so I apologise for for duplication. I seen him about four months prior to his passing he looked well told me he had a recent medical check and was told he was as fit as a 55yr old. 
Therefore I was pretty shocked when I found he had crossed the bar.


----------



## Walter cartwright

*Walter cartwright*



wee bobby said:


> Was on the "Empress of Canada" early '60's what became of her???


Hello Bobby. I sailed on the Empress of Canada in 1961, it was her maiden voyage from Liverpool to Montreal.


----------



## Walter cartwright

Wee Bobby. I sailed on the new Empress of Canada on its maiden voyage in 1961. I started off as 8th electrician. Am looking for anyone else who was on at the same time.


----------



## Walter cartwright

*Waldorf*



LucyKnight said:


> I see the Canadian Pacific/C.P. Ships 'Timelink' site does not appear if you google it now. Has it been removed?


The web sight dos not exist now.Have just tried it and could not get any response.


----------



## ben27

good day,pensioner.13th.sep.2013,20:37;re:canadian pacific,#69.just to correct the name,i called her the beaverdall,it should be beaverdell.just readind old post's thougt i would correct it,regards ben27


----------



## R396040

Geoff Bray said:


> Have not seen any reference to CP on this site, I sailed on the Beaverboats from 1965 to 1970. Looking for anyone who sailed at that time. Sailed on Beaverelm, Beaverash, Beaverpine, Lord Strathcona, and Pacific Logger.
> Had some great times, met some great people.
> Geoff Bray


Hi Geoff,
Didnt realise how old your orignal entry above was, must have missed it somehow. Justchecked my discharge books see I sailed on lordStrathcona as Purser for one trip only 1972/3 so bit later than you anyway. Not a bad trip I recall, good crowd up top foreign crew Spanish ?
Stuart


----------



## david freeman

*Empress of Canada*



jimmyc said:


> See link below
> 
> http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/descriptions/ShipsD.html#dofrichmond
> 
> DUCHESS OF RICHMOND / EMPRESS OF CANADA (2) 1928
> 20,022 gross tons, length 601ft x beam 71.2ft, two funnels, two masts, twin screw, speed 18 knots, accommodation for 580-cabin, 480-tourist and 510-3rd class passengers. Built by John Brown & Co, Glasgow, she was launched on 18th Jun.1928 for Canadian Pacific Steamships Ltd. Her maiden voyage started 15th Mar.1929 when she left Liverpool for St. John, NB and she continued Canada sailings until starting her last pre-war crossing from Montreal to Liverpool on 15th Dec.1939. She was then used as a troopship until May 1946 when she arrived at Glasgow for refurbishment. Refitted to carry 400-1st and 300-tourist class passengers and speed increased to 20 knots, she was renamed EMPRESS OF CANADA in 1947. On 16th Jul.1947 she left Liverpool on her first post war voyage to Quebec and Montreal and made a total of 186 round voyages on the North Atlantic. She caught fire at Gladstone Dock, Liverpool on 25th Jan.1953, heeled over and sank in dock. Refloated in March 1954, she left Liverpool in tow on 1st Sept. and was scrapped at Spezia, Italy.


As a school boy on a day trip from our school in Leeds I remember a ride on the Liverpool overhead railway, and seeing the Empress of Canada on her side in Gladstone dock after the diasterous fire. Quite a sight.(POP):sweat:


----------



## Sunshyne

Hi Chris, I wonder if we crossed paths. I sailed on many of he ships you did. I was with CP from 1978 to 1984 when I last sailed on the Fort Walsh under the Hong Kong flag when I was 2/E. My name is John Garvey and now well and truly ashore since 1988. Good sailing.


----------



## kewl dude

I took the first two attached pictures in April 1974 in a Tampa Florida shipyard. I am under the impression that this was a CP ship?

I was 1 A/E on the USNS Pecos TAO-65. I had joined USS Pecos AO-65 in Key West Florida July 12, 1973. While MSC - Military Sea Command -- had been operating the ship, only now the following April was the ship repainted in MSC colors and the MSC decal added to the stack and and a T added ahead of the AO-65 designator.

Anyway all of we officers were kept for the shipyard overhaul -- we lived ashore in a motel -- and we socialized with the crew of this -- CP? -- on board this vessel.

Greg Hayden


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Nice photos, what is the funnel in the first photo? I remember seeing one like this ages ago.


----------



## shipman56

tunatownshipwreck said:


> Nice photos, what is the funnel in the first photo? I remember seeing one like this ages ago.


Gypsum Transport (aka Fundy Gypsum), usually loaded gypsum rock in Nova Scotia for discharge at various US east coast ports. Mostly Canadian officers on board, hence the 'Canadian' connection.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Thank you.


----------



## ben27

good day walter cartwright,m,22nd april.2014,03:00.#79.re:canadian pacific,ihave posted on this thread before,i was reading the post's today.i note you were on the beaverdell 1961,i was on the beaverdell in 1946.my first ship after being demobbed from the t124x.would it be the same ship??it was very modern as ships go when i was on her,regards ben27


----------



## Kevin Rennison

*timelink*



LucyKnight said:


> I see the Canadian Pacific/C.P. Ships 'Timelink' site does not appear if you google it now. Has it been removed?


Lucy hi it looks like it's gone.Good to
hear from u again


----------



## LucyKnight

Kevin Rennison said:


> Lucy hi it looks like it's gone.Good to
> hear from u again


I contacted Marshall Christie re the 'Timelink' site and it has been removed because there were problems with the server not working properly and also the cost.


----------



## mazza17

*Beaver Elm*

Hello Mr. Bray. I was researching freighters for a book and speaking to my father at the same time ...was re-directed to this site and saw your name...we had a laugh...small world. My name is Mike Maslen, you sailed with my dad.


----------



## mazza17

My father sailed on them; Nick Maslen...out of Liverpool, Eng.


----------



## martin h

Good Evening,

I have put this link on other threads, I have uploaded 11 "Seanews" magazines 1981 - 1986 and some ships photos

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z8kf9nmtzkahg7u/AAAlOJxgvUZ23pRnXnqisk3pa?dl=0

Regards

Martin H


----------



## Les Gibson

Great stuff! Many thank's again. Take care. Les


----------



## ianerw

I sailed with a CP guy Capt. George Holman when he left CP for a freelance voyage with Sanko Line. He brought his wife, Nora with him, I found her to be a bit of a character. Anyway, I think he became disillusioned and went back to CP. That was about 1980


----------



## alan ward

I`d been working as an Assistant Purser/Catering Officer with Clan for over two years and was becoming impatient with the wait for promotion so started casting my net looking for a berth with another company.Interviews with LOF and CP saw me in London for the day,my afternoon interview with CP in Trafalgar Square was an eye opener in just how slow witted I truly was.The Catering Superintendent who was interviewing me was studying my Discharge Book`Aaaah I see you were in the galley on the Empress of England when I was in charge of the department`instead of immediately replying`Of course I remember you`I told him that was news to me as I never saw a purser actually in the galley! I didn`t get a job,surprise that isn`t it?


----------



## Queen

*shaw savill, canadian pacific and ellerman associated lines*

Just going through my late Dads paperwork and have found his sea records. Would love to hear from anyone who sailed on the following ships from 1953 to 1957

PERSIC
AKAROA
BEAVERLODGE
EMPRESS OF AUSTRALIA
CROSBIAN


----------



## Keith Adams

hello Queen, A bit late with this but will help you locate one of the photos you may like to have ... The "Empress of Australia" was actually the "De Grasse" and an emergency charter (CP manned) to temporarily replace the burned out, overturned "Empress of Canada" ... She was way too slow and couldn't keep schedule so only made a few voyages ... really quaint vessel with a counter stern ... Would have liked to have made a trip on her. Keith akaSnowy


----------



## kingj4321

*Cp Ships Deep Sea*

Completed Two Trips On The Beaverlake One As Engine Room Peggy And Then As A Wiper.

Later Joined The Beaverburn For Two Trips As A Wiper.

First Class Feeders And Great Runs Ashore, Apart, From St John In The Winter A Good Start For A First Tripper.

This Was Circa 1953-1955.

Would Be Pleased To Hear From Old Hands I Am Now 83 This Year.

John Nic


----------



## Samsette

During the 1950s the Canadian Department of Defense chartered a number of old- timers from Cunard, Canadian Pacific and Greek Lines, for the rotation of our NATO Canadian Infantry Brigade Group in Germany. This was done through the Waalhaven in Rotterdam, where I spent two months on temporary duty Sep-Nov 1955. Among the ships scheduled to arrive was one Empress of Australia, which I awaited with interest, as I had sailed in the old ex-Tirpitz E0fA, and thought she might still be in service. It was the de Grasse mentioned above. Another interesting ship was the Queen Fredericka, an ex-Matson liner. Two years later, my wife, my baby daughter and I boarded the old Scythia, bound for Halifax and her last crossing. The Scythis's bell is in the museum at Camp Borden, Ontario.


----------



## jtwelec

Geoff Bray said:


> Have not seen any reference to CP on this site, I sailed on the Beaverboats from 1965 to 1970. Looking for anyone who sailed at that time. Sailed on Beaverelm, Beaverash, Beaverpine, Lord Strathcona, and Pacific Logger.
> Had some great times, met some great people.
> Geoff Bray


Hi,
I sailed as electrician on the "England",Beavers Ash, Pine and Elm,Lord Strathcona in the 60s.
The Beaver boats in particular had some great characters.I cant remember many of the names.Capt.Brian Brown C/E Peter Rogers spring to mind.


----------



## LucyKnight

If anyone remembers Planet Lightship Liverpool and the lightship across the pond from the transatlantic Empress days you may be interested in the write up of the saga and photos on the site set up through 33degrees Return Liverpools Planet Lightship. She was removed from docks by CRA and towed away and is being auctioned 16th Dec for scrap probably, despite being in fairly good condition. There are links on site re various Liverpool Echo article. Petition started 15th Dec and has over 500 entries. They are trying to get the local MP and chair of CRA to get her returned. I was emailed by am ex R/O from Liverpool a couple of days ago and a group of ex R/Os who had a radio station on her are trying to spread the word around as she was the last working lightship in Britain and part of Britain's maritime heritage.


----------



## tom roberts

Keith Adams said:


> hello Queen, A bit late with this but will help you locate one of the photos you may like to have ... The "Empress of Australia" was actually the "De Grasse" and an emergency charter (CP manned) to temporarily replace the burned out, overturned "Empress of Canada" ... She was way too slow and couldn't keep schedule so only made a few voyages ... really quaint vessel with a counter stern ... Would have liked to have made a trip on her. Keith akaSnowy


Keith When the Empress of Australia was going thro the pool looking for crew especially for deck crowd lads used to say ""keep of the grass",a typical scouse interpretation of her previous French name I never sailed on her but those who did had little good to say of her.


----------



## britmanxxx

Hello, I'm writing a book on my time at sea. I was looking to create a web-site with pictures of each ship (19 of them), but I'm having trouble finding a picture of the FORT PROVIDENCE. I sailed with CP in the mid 80's, FORT KIPP, HAWKESBURY, EMERSON, HAMILTON, PROVIDENCE, BEATTY & FORT ROUGE. Does anyone have any good pics of these ships, but especially the FORT PROVIDENCE, which I can't find anywhere online?


----------



## davemac

I sailed with 'Aussie' McGrail in the late 60's/early 70's on the Voyageur and Discoverer - I liked him a lot - he was C/O and I 2nd/3rd. 
Never knew why he was referred to as Aussie/Ozzie, as he wasnt Australian!


----------



## davemac

Cutsplice said:


> Austin McCrail master in CP for many years, retired in the 1990s, he crossed the bar possibly 18months ago. I have not read all through the CP messages so his passing may have previously been referred to, if so I apologise for for duplication. I seen him about four months prior to his passing he looked well told me he had a recent medical check and was told he was as fit as a 55yr old.
> Therefore I was pretty shocked when I found he had crossed the bar.


I sailed with 'Aussie' McGrail in the late 60's/early 70's on the Voyageur and Discoverer - I liked him a lot - he was C/O and I 2nd/3rd. 
Never knew why he was referred to as Aussie/Ozzie, as he wasnt Australian!


----------



## david freeman

idle thinking, with a beer and a memory or two=Remember Glen Campbell, and his song ''Canadian Pacific'', some song from my younger days? I cannot remember the era 60's 70's or even later


----------



## Les Gibson

David, it was George Hamilton the the fourth not Glen Campbell. It's on You tube if you want a reminder.


----------



## david freeman

cheers


----------



## JohnC99

Because his name was Austin.


----------



## Allan Thompson

Anybody used to know a Eugene Wakefield, engineer for Canadian Pacific?


----------



## TonyReynolds

Hi Geoff,
I was on the Lord Strathcona - about 1972 - if that is any good.
Regards,
Tony


----------



## joe-dempsey

*Lord Strathcona*

My dad Jim Dempsey a Scotsman was 2nd Engineer on Lord Strathcona in the early 70's if anyone was onboard around that time. Told me they once watched the movie Jungle Book on the ship.


----------



## freebie6969

Had a great trip on the Beaverpine but it was early 1971 so after your time


----------



## Allan Thompson

Anybody used to know a Eugene Wakefield, engineer on CP Ships?


----------



## oceanpace

bob johnston said:


> *Beaverfir*
> 
> 
> undefined
> 
> Do you remember Beaverfir as my sisters husband was deck crew in 1966 John Vallis.He enjoyed the CP Beaver line.He said their ships rolled but enjoyed them.


Hi Bob I was on the Beaver Fir, Underwater most of the time just like a cork St Johns up the Lakes Bay City fantastic time I am Dennis Earle was a SOS on this ship big experience.


----------

